# Pirates bight at norman island reopens after “make over”



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

PIRATES BIGHT AT NORMAN ISLAND REOPENS AFTER “MAKE OVER”

Is this place open now? e are headding down the week of the 14th-the 21st.
We may go here for out first night instead of T-Willys?


----------



## tri413 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was in the BVI for a day-trip with an Island Time center console last week. I was snorkeling the Indians and saw a lot of boats in there. The owner said the beach place re-opened and they liked it better than before...pretty sure she was referring to the food.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We did not go this winter (we did last winter) and were saddened to hear of the fire. I understand they constructed a temporary facility almost immediately, so it should be open, even if not permanent yet. It would not surprise me, if reconstruction was permanent, however.

The original beach shack was a toss up with Willy T's IMO, but the new place was so good, I really think it was putting a hurt to WTs. 

Does the same guy own WTs? He owns the entire island, but have a suspicion he doesn't own his competition. Not sure. I wonder if WTs had matches aboard?


----------



## Maine_bill (Jan 20, 2014)

We were there this December(2013). They had a temporary bar/restaurant open to the left of the original building. The temporary ( now permanent) bar was wonderful. A real improvement ( not to say we didn't have fun many days at Pirates in the past).(that I can remember)
I do see where they have opened the new restaurant...I haven't seen it but if anything like the new bar it will be sure to please.
Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys It sounds like it will be fun anywhere we Go.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Last month the construction process wasn't far beyond foundation and scaffolding, so I do not think that the new Pirate's is open; but the temporary restaurant and bar is superior to most watering holes in the BVI and I had a very tasty dinner there. It is worth visiting in any case.


----------



## Maine_bill (Jan 20, 2014)

From the pictures I see on the Internet and the "scuttlebutt" on other web sites ( hope that doesn't break posting rules of GUIs site) there is definitely a new Pirates on Norman Island. 
It IS beautiful ... Can't wait to get back there


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

did the parrot survive fire and how is bird????


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Ya know of course that Willie T's - the T's did not stand for 'thorton's, It stood for the t-shirt you earned when you showed your T's. 

Good to see I can get a 13 dollar cheeseburger again.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

BTW - When I was there I asked about the source of the fire and it turns out to have been started by a linseed oil soaked rag!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

what about the bludi birdee....

one of theee coolest ever parrots i ever met.....tellme it is ok... was there in 2008 december when i was there....


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't remember seeing a parrot two years ago. I wasn't looking for one, but I certainly don't remember one being there.

Of course, I might have been slightly impaired.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

was in a bird house like room next to restaurant


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be there next Monday night I will report on the b. Arrrg!!ird be he dead or be he alive


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Where and how much does a big lobster dinner cost? With out going all the way over to Anegada?


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I leave Charleston to St Thomas on Sunday. I'm Stoked
Any last minute advise? What to bring and what to leave behind?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bring as little as possible. Nothing formal needed. Being a New England lobster guy, the southern lobsters do nothing for me. I skip them. However, restaurants are a bit pricey, no way around it. Eat some on the boat and some on shore. Who are you chartering with?

Tip on Ferry over from St Thomas. Be up and standing next to the door you came in, long before it lands in Road Town. If you are at the end of the customs line, it will take forever!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> ...Tip on Ferry over from St Thomas. Be up and standing next to the door you came in, long before it lands in Road Town. If you are at the end of the customs line, it will take forever!


Are you saying that they mark that bags that they received tips for, and unload those first? Last time I tipped at the destination rather at departure, which might explain why my bags were so late getting off the boat. I'm just accustomed to tipping after service is rendered, not before. We were at the very end of the customs/immigration line.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> Are you saying that they mark that bags that they received tips for, and unload those first? Last time I tipped at the destination rather at departure, which might explain why my bags were so late getting off the boat. I'm just accustomed to tipping after service is rendered, not before. We were at the very end of the customs/immigration line.


No, I was giving a tip (be at the front of the line to get off the boat) not suggesting you tip anyone.

Your bags go off the boat without you. You first get in the customs building, then pick your bag out of a sea of luggage.

Brings me to another tip. I always carry on the airplane, so there is no chance I lose luggage or miss a ferry waiting for checked luggage. If that's all you have, you can carry it aboard the ferry, but the luggage guy will be all over you at St T to have him take it for you in the hot sun, while he is looking for a gratuity to do it. This tip has nothing to do with saving money, it's just nerve wracking to lose track of your luggage in a third world country, especially if there is anything of value within.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Eat some on the boat and some on shore. Who are you chartering with?


How do I get lobster on the boat? And we are chartering a 36i FROM SunSail


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ltgoshen said:


> How do I get lobster on the boat? And we are chartering a 36i FROM SunSail


Skip the lobster. Have a great time. I highly suggest playing shut-the-box at the bar on Cooper Island Resort, drinking painkillers during happy hour.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Absolute bestest painkiller is the one served at The Baths. I sampled a lot. That's the one that I still long for.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ooooohhh painkillerz...yummmmmmmm.. yup coming over soonest..


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

WoW!!! what a great trip That was. Had some great learning and some not so fun. All self induced. I will explain a be more later. Let the Dinghy go on the way from Foxes to Sophers hole. Saw that we did and went back for it. Thank God it was just sitting there bobbing, Weight in for us. Save me a tone of money.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

It was nice but overpriced. We grabbed a Pain Killer and headed up the road in the back. Met a really nice fellow named Achilles and spent a couple of hours talking and shooting the 20 knot breeze with him.


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Zanshin said:


> Last month the construction process wasn't far beyond foundation and scaffolding, so I do not think that the new Pirate's is open; but the temporary restaurant and bar is superior to most watering holes in the BVI and I had a very tasty dinner there. It is worth visiting in any case.


You're talking about the bar that used to be (or is now?) here? (see map below)... thanks!


----------

